# the ultimate nissan guru would know.. help identify a car



## daRk_Kon (Dec 7, 2007)

so i was driving in my sentra 2.0s this morning, all of a sudden i see what appears to be a nissan car, at first i thought it was almost a fiero gt, i look closer and i see nissan on the left hoodlight cover (they pop up like a fiero does) and then i was like omg what is that... but i didnt get a good look, HOWEVER, the back windshield was completely vertical, and it looked like it only seated two.

it looked similar to a fiero, thats all i can really tell you, i wanted it so i started looking frantically for it online, i check all 50 models of the nissan and the closest thing it looked like was MAYBE the nissan pulsar 1986. but it didnt have nissan written on the front left hoodlight unless the one i saw was a special edition?

if someone knows or has any info at all PLEASE POST!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you didnt get a pic???


----------



## pintaraTiman (Jun 1, 2008)

judging by what the Fiero GT looks like, im gonna guess a car from the Z series in the 80's


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

1990 pulsar take a look at the nissan on the head light


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

^the pic trippen posted was my guess, i could understand if someone mistook it for a fiero.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

It was probably a N12 Pulsar NX, from 1984-1986. That is the only Pulsar model that has a vertical back window; the KN13 has a hatch that is still slightly slanted. Those are indeed rare cars to find... I've only ever seen one driving and none at all in the junkyards. As for the headlight, it is more than likely they simply used a KN13 pop-up instead of the stock one, since they would be almost impossible to find.


----------



## daRk_Kon (Dec 7, 2007)

wow thanks for all the replys, as to the last reply, why are they so rare? not many made or just not in the states?


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

they all died lol


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I just don't think they were very popular in the US, and above all, they seemed to be rust buckets (or so I've heard). Not exactly the classiest or prettiest car you'll ever come across. But, they were and are the only B- or N- chassis Nissan in the US that came stock turbocharged (E15ET) all the way back in 1984! Those models are even rarer. But, Australians seem to just love them. I actually had a guy I knew in a nearby town who had an '85 Pulsar NX with a CA18ET dropped in it from a 200SX Turbo. I haven't talked to him in a while, and I think his eventually ran into a deer .


----------



## daRk_Kon (Dec 7, 2007)

wow, sucks for the car, deer should have been watching.

anyways yea im trying to find a good light car from the 80s that would be like a good sportscar, sort of like a fiero gt or mr2. sort of looking for nissans version and i think that might have been it besides the Z.


----------



## pintaraTiman (Jun 1, 2008)

get a pulsar


----------

